
So then what is computer engineering - Jamesbaxter29
So Computer Science is Engineering?
======
wmf
Computer Science = theory of software (should really be called Algorithmics or
Informatics)

Software Engineering = practice of building software (what people should be
studying instead of CS)

Computer Engineering = building hardware

